# Calling all Minnesota Based Herfers



## superzeeman (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey, I am just trying to get the word out about a new local cigqar club called www.mncigarclub.com

If you live in Minnesota and want to herf, this will be the place.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Welcom to CS you may want to introcuce yourself in the New Gorilla Forum.. There is a Herf Friday night March 31st at Roberts im Moundsview.. PM me if you want more information..


----------

